# Aurora Original Mummy-Bama Box art style



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I did this right after the creature, it took me 5 weeks to complete, painting was done by hand brushing also.I took better pics , with out the flash.Thanks for looking. 
Buzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy you captured the Bama look on the Mummy perfectly here!:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the nice compliments Dan, much apprciated.
Randy


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...let us all bow to the master...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Okay, so I just figured out what mine needs (beside Buzz doing the painting): Blood, more grunge and a bit more work on the snake. Mine is a Luminator so I didn't have any box art to follow. 

Great work on the paint, Buzz!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah yes, quite suficiently mouldering !!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Very beautifully done!! 

Wayne


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Another superb and seamless job! Well done!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Great work as always. I always wondered who's blood it was on the Mummy, he must be a messy killer, but thens there is Godzilla (box art) with blood (of many?) on his hands. 
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again all for the great compliments, Aurora had Bama painted in blood so it would lure young boys to buy it, probadly.kids loved blood and gore, I had civil war news and mars attacks gum cards as a kid, loved that blood lol.

Buzz


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Another classic - superb!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Outstanding as always Buzz! You _really_ have a good eye for color, and you use it brilliantly (color, that is, not your eye). IMO it's your subtle touches that really make your build-ups shine.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Great!

Great!

Great!

Great job as always Buzz.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

another beautiful job Buzz . putting him against the red background really sets it off .
hb


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Great work on the mummy kit buzz! It really does the artwork justus:thumbsup:I always wondered,the artwork shows blood dripping from the mummys eye,did he get shot?Also the fingers on his right hand are chopped off.He must have been one naughty mummy!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

After customers complained that the Frankenstein, Dracula, and Wolf man models didn't look much like the cover paintings, James Bama's box illos were based on photos of the finished models rather than movie stills. He did have to make some allowances for the difference between the models and the long box proportions. So I can understand why Monsters in Motion is planning a Mummy box art tribute kit.

But your buildup doesn't argue for an overwhelming need to do one, buzz! :thumbsup:

Mark McG.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again all for the kind compliments much appreciated.

Randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I think that this is the best Mummy rendidtion of the Aurora box art I have ever seen! Randy...you really outdid yourself on this one!
Are you for hire? hehehe! Great stuff!

MMM


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

pugknows said:


> I always wondered who's blood it was on the Mummy, he must be a messy killer


I always wondered about that too, until seeing on of Chaney's Mummy movies recently where he (off-camera) punches his way through the side of a barn. So, yeah, that ain't his blood...the blood seen on his eye in some artwork tho, makes no sense.

Ditto all prior comments, Buzz :thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Speaking of...anyone remember the photo Warren used to sell the 12 kits? Tiny, grainy b&w pics, but the paintjobs on the Mummy (Drac, too) were really sinister looking...the vaguely intact eye Buzz put on the right socket reminds me of the one in the ads. Would love higher quality blowups of the ad showing all 12, to hang on the wall, but probably they couldn't be done worth doing.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Great work! You did a great job capturing the box art look.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again guys for the great comments, that ad of the 12 grainy pics of the Aurora monster were just copies of the prototypes from the instruction sheets, for the mummy's right eye, I had copied it from Bama's art work, and it really makes the model look frightning.
Buzz


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm only familiar with the squarebox instr. sheets, with the illustrations. Didn't know others had photos.


----------

